# Nissan to Head Back to the Nürburgring with GT-R and GT-R SpecV



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

It looks like the Nüburgring contest is about to start heating up again. According to an interview with Nissan's Chief Test Driver Toshio Suzuki on GTRblog.com, the Japnese automaker intends to head back to the Green Hell in search of better times.

The tests of both the 2009 GT-R and GT-R SpecV will take place in April and will be timed events. Suzuki is confident the SpecV will post a better time due to the vehicle’s lighter weight, better brakes and overboost function.

This will also give Nissan a great opportunity to rebut Porsche's claims that the last GT-R test was done on non DOT tires.

Currently the stock GT-R's best time is a 7:29, which it set back in April of 2008, resuming everyone's interest in Nürburgring bragging rights. Since then the GT-R has been eclipsed by several vehicles including the Corvette ZR1, Ferrari Enzo, Pagani Zonda F Clubsport and Maserati MC12. The current record holder, however, is the Dodge Viper ACR with a 7:22.

Can the added finesse of the GT-R SpecV topple the outrageous horsepower and race car-lie aerodynamics of the ACR? We’ll know in April.

More: *Nissan to Head Back to the Nürburgring with GT-R and GT-R SpecV in Search of Better Times* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## emawk (Feb 26, 2009)

Well see just how much of an improvement the spec v is over the normal GTR. I say 5 secs faster at most.


----------

